# Shipping and Bramble Berry



## danahuff (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi folks,

I started to order some palm oil and colorants from Bramble Berry yesterday, and once I was all ready to check out, I noticed I only had two shipping options, and they were both over $50 for an order that only totaled about $30. Anyone know what gives?

I wound up ordering the palm oil from Soaper's Choice because I just couldn't pay that kind of shipping. 

I was curious whether anyone else had run into bizarrely high shipping charges from BB lately. I ordered palm oil from them a while back, and I know I didn't pay that kind of shipping.


----------



## jeremmy (Feb 3, 2013)

then highest i have paid is $22 on a $55 order. Usually its closer to $12 for shipping...


----------



## judymoody (Feb 3, 2013)

I find their shipping costs a bit high and I live in the southwest.  If they ship UPS and FedEx only, it could get pretty high when shipping to the east coast as their costs are calculated according to distance.  I wonder if in this case, their calculator also was in error, though.  That sounds very high.  You might try calling them next time, just to make sure.

Have you considered J. Edwards?  They are in Quincy, MA and their oils are top notch quality.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you order anything that had a disclaimer that it could only be shipped a certain way? Some of their fragerences are low flashpoint, for example. They charge special shipping directly over to the customer, I think.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 4, 2013)

You may want to email them and ask them if those charges are supposed to be that high. Shipping rates on all carriers just went up so it could be that their software isn't calculating it correctly now and no one else has thought about it to let them know.


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 4, 2013)

>.> yeah i live about 3 hours away from brambleberry and they charged me 12 bucks in shipping and handling... I was not pleased


----------



## squigglz (Feb 4, 2013)

Weird...most I've paid is $40 or so on a large order.


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 4, 2013)

My last order a week ago was $65 and the shipping was $13 and I live in Virginia.


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

When you entered your zip code, did you enter those extra 4 digits at the end of your zip code?  For some reason that tends to make shipping higher.  That was recently brought to Anne-Marie's attention & she said that they're looking into why it's doing that.

But usually you can just email them and ask if the shipping's correct.  BB's nice about it.


----------



## mbeachysoap (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, there shipping is extremely high .. that is why I will not order from them again.


----------



## danahuff (Feb 4, 2013)

judymoody said:


> I find their shipping costs a bit high and I live in the southwest.  If they ship UPS and FedEx only, it could get pretty high when shipping to the east coast as their costs are calculated according to distance.  I wonder if in this case, their calculator also was in error, though.  That sounds very high.  You might try calling them next time, just to make sure.
> 
> Have you considered J. Edwards?  They are in Quincy, MA and their oils are top notch quality.



I hadn't heard of J. Edwards. Thanks for the rec. I think something must be up with their calculator. I ordered the exact same thing, two 7-lb. bags of palm oil, and I know there is no way the shipping cost $50. I wouldn't have paid that.


----------



## danahuff (Feb 4, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Did you order anything that had a disclaimer that it could only be shipped a certain way? Some of their fragerences are low flashpoint, for example. They charge special shipping directly over to the customer, I think.



No, just palm oil and colorants. I ordered the colorants, but passed on the palm oil.


----------



## danahuff (Feb 4, 2013)

Genny said:


> When you entered your zip code, did you enter those extra 4 digits at the end of your zip code?  For some reason that tends to make shipping higher.  That was recently brought to Anne-Marie's attention & she said that they're looking into why it's doing that.
> 
> But usually you can just email them and ask if the shipping's correct.  BB's nice about it.



I think I will ask them. I know they'd hate to lose the business. I just entered my five-digit zip, I think, but now that you're asking me, I don't know. Hmm.


----------



## danahuff (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your two cents' worth on this. I will check on the zip+four next time I order from them.


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

I just did a mock order of 2  7 lb bags of palm :

This is with 5 digit zip code
Method	                                Rate
FedEx Ground (4-5 Business Days)	$17.55
US Postal Service                 	$46.75
FedEx 2 Day	                       $54.94

This is with 9 digit zip code
Method	                  Rate
US Postal Service 	$46.75
FedEx 2 Day	        $54.94

I wonder if any other supplier carts do this.  I think I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## danahuff (Feb 4, 2013)

Genny said:


> I just did a mock order of 2  7 lb bags of palm :
> 
> This is with 5 digit zip code
> Method                                    Rate
> ...



Oooh, I just bet you are right about this because I know for a fact I only had two shipping choices, and ground was not one of them. I could kick myself. But then who would think to remove the +four on the zip code? It would never have occurred to me that it made any difference. Ah well.

Thanks for all your help with this, Genny.


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

No problem.  I actually had to look up the 4 digit code to do this because I never use it LOL

If you still need the palm, you could call them & ask if they can add it to your order.
It's still business time in WA.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 4, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> >.> yeah i live about 3 hours away from brambleberry and they charged me 12 bucks in shipping and handling... I was not pleased



I live 4 miles from Amazon and I just email customer service and threaten to return orders if they don't refund shipping. It's ridiculous they don't have will call by now.


----------



## danahuff (Feb 4, 2013)

Genny said:


> No problem.  I actually had to look up the 4 digit code to do this because I never use it LOL
> 
> If you still need the palm, you could call them & ask if they can add it to your order.
> It's still business time in WA.



Well, already ordered from Soaper's Choice, and it's been shipped, but I'll consider it next time. Thanks again!


----------

